# Quinn's (a)Quatic Quest



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

So I decided why not chronicle this journey I am on into the aquarium hobby? It'll probably mostly be me throwing tons of poor quality camera phone pictures up. My laptop broke and I can't upload my pictures to my boyfriends laptop so I'm stuck with my phone, but I enjoy taking the pics a lot. And I'm starting to become really in love with my tanks and their inhabitants. 

I first joined this forum YEARS ago when I found my family with a Betta in horrible conditions. I wanted to give them the info to provide him with proper care, and they did do a little better (got him in a larger home, and kept him in warm areas but no heater...) Well this summer the SAME THING happened. I came on here to research and decided I would take the fish. I ordered a tank and a ton of supplies online, spent a ridiculous amount of money. And he died before it even got here. 
Yeah I could have returned it all (and I SHOULD HAVE) but I thought, why not, let's get a fish! And one quickly turned into 3. But sadly my first boy, my gorgeous marble crowntail boy Silas, died very suddenly. I was surprised how quickly I got attached, and I've just found myself becoming totally addicted. I've spent way too much money already :roll:

Anyway, right now I have two tanks. 
My 6.6gal Petco Bookshelf Aquarium which currently only houses Pinkman, my VT male, I'm not sure what color to call him. It has Caribsea Tahitian Moon Sand and FloraMax substrates and is planted with Anubias, Java Fern, Crypt Wendtii Red, Amazon Sword, Water Wisteria, Green Hygro, and I think a tiny Rotala Rotundifolia clipping, and some floaters. Also some Marimo that I tied to a hunk of wood. I've got two gooseneck desk lamps with a 13 watt 6500k daylight CFL in one, and a 10 watt 5000k (I think) Marineland CFL in the other. The tank has a sponge filter and a 25watt Hydor heater.
Then there is the 10 gallon. This also has the Floramax and Moon Sand, Wisteria, Amazon Sword, Anubias, Crypt Wendtii Red, various floaters, Green Hygro, Bacopa Carolina, a small clipping of I think Water Sprite, Java Moss, and some driftwood with mosses on it - Peacock and Java I think, and some Marimo blocking up a potentially dangerous hole. It has two 13 watt 6500k daylight CFLs in the hood, a sponge filter, and 50watt Aqueon heater. It houses my baby DT boy who still hasn't told me his name yet. It's something fun, maybe ends in a y/ie, could be a human name maybe not. Nothing has felt just right yet. He came home with me the evening of August 18th, and he has definitely grown and changed a ton! I thought I read that Petco babies are usually like 6 weeks or something? If that is true he would be almost 12 weeks old now. He also shares his home with Agent Dunham the Purple Mystery Snail and Teega the Nerite. More snails will certainly be joining the family. I LOVE my Mystery. So much fun.
I would also like to get Red Cherry Shrimp and maybe Amano.

Anyway enough yammering. Here are some pics. Again, sorry for the quality, the phones all I got right now :-(

Pinkman's 6.6gal (there ends up being like 4.5-5gals of water with everything else)


Pinkman - I took him in from a neglectful situation. He seems like maybe he's an older guy to me for some reason, but I know he was recently purchased from Petsmart, so who knows. He's a little shy, but at the same time wants to interact and is always begging for food. He is very feisty towards other fish, I'm hoping he can happily cohabit with some type of critter.








Shows his grizzle kinda area



10 Gallon - It's on our kitchen island, so one part looks into living room, other side into kitchen.
This is my usual view from my spot on the couch, but its the "back" of the tank. 

Aaaaand I forgot to upload the new front view. Oops

Baby DT Boy


Peekaboo








Agent Dunham and Teega


Frands! 

Actually 1-2x a day DTboy seems to become "enraged" with A.D. snailling around near the water line or top of the driftwood. He will flare, and zoom around very wiggly in short very fast bursts around her. Then he usually frantically works on his bubble nest for a few seconds and repeats a few times and then all is well. The whole thing is 1 maybe 2 mins tops. But other times he hangs around her with no issue, and only one time did he want to sample her antenna, and it was curious not aggressive. Is this behavior just him playing around, strutting his stuff, and A-OK, or is this a problem and is very stressful to him? It really seems to me like he's just messing around and being a show-off, feeling all big and tough around a snail.


Preetty tails


Hunting for yummies on the driftwood


Agent Dunham on a classified mission








And when he first came home, such a wee thing






And those are the aquatic members of our family! Till next time.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Great pics!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Chachi


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

your set ups look great, how long did it take you?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

beautiful Betta said:


> your set ups look great, how long did it take you?


Thanks, these are my first real tanks (besides being a child and having fish in the house that nobody knew a damn thing about!), and I'm finding them so addicting. I LOVE the live plants, it is so calming to have around, my little slices of nature in this cramped city (that I'm desperate to get out of but can't). All things considered I think it has all gone pretty well. I've only had to take out and discard one Amazon Sword that wasn't doing well, and most of my plants are from Petsmart, so they weren't in tip top shape to begin with. I have root tabs in both tanks as well I forgot to mention.
I had the 6.6 set up with another fish back in early August, that was my first. The CT in my avatar. Then he passed suddenly and I was super worried about disease so I tore down everything and cleaned it, let it dry out and set it back up, that's also why the substrates are totally mixed together in that tank. They were supposed to be layered, just for aesthetics, but oh well! 
So both tanks were set up on September 1st for real, and I have rescaped and added things as it went along. I still want to get some other plants and add to it, but I'm pretty happy so far! They aren't cycled yet, but I haven't gotten any readings in the 10 gallon since right after I set it up, which is frustrating but I'm also wondering if the plants are doing the work instead, some of them have really been growing. Maybe I almost have it planted heavily enough. It looks denser in person than the pics.


----------



## grammymary (Aug 7, 2013)

Great pics, Quinn. Your tanks are absolutely gorgeous! I'd love to put more live plants in my tank but so far I seem to have a very brown thumb. I'm sure it's my lighting so I'm going to get a new plant light & keep trying. Love your tanks, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks gm! I have certainly had luck with my 6500k CFL bulbs.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

they were only set up in august and they already look amazing.


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

Your tanks look awesome! I love them 
And don't feel bad that your baby doesn't have a name. It took me about 2.5 months before I figured out my baby's name


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your tank looks great!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks so much guys!
Unfortunately I think little DT boy is developing some fin rot *sigh*. I had noticed some black developing on his tail, but he's also been seeming to marble out his red and developing some black scales, so I thought maybe it was just a color change at first, and it's so hard to get a clear look, he's such an active boy, AND he LOVES to squeeze in tight places, so he's already gotten himself a sizeable chunk of scale missing on his side behind his pec that I've been keeping a close eye on, and now this. I'm hoping it will just resolve on its own, annoying that he developed it even though his water prams have always been good, and he seems to be doing so well! In happy news though, he does seem to be doing well, hungry, active, playful, curious. He's also been doing a lot of bubble nest building lately. He like to build them under the floaters, but they aren't very well built and usually pop or disperse, but he keeps on truckin'! He's so funny, I love the little bugger so much more than I thought.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Well maybe it isn't rot... His fins are a bit wonky to begin with, some areas are curled, and what I thought was rot may be color change as I suspected. I'll try to get new pics to show what is developing. He seems to have gone back to flesh toned in the middle, and is developing black scaling near his front/pecs, but still has his baldy face with one black spot on his forehead. And still needs a name! Any suggestions?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Here are a few pics showing his color changing. His mid section has gone back to flesh tone, so the red is only on his bum now, and his upper body is getting black. I'm so curious to see how he ends up, but I hope whatever it is, he stays as stunning as I think he is in his young age!







Trying to steal Agent Dunham's algae wafer


Oh and the front view of the 10 gal.


And Pinkman so he doesn't feel left out




What color is Pinkman considered? Anyone?


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I would say the veil tail could be a multi colour, but I am no expert. your little guy is growing up nicely, and his colours really are coming through now.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

So since the last pics he has completely lost the red on his body, and is now back to flesh tone with the black scaling near his pecs/gills. He's been this way for about a week, but has developed some color changes on the fins. We'll see where this is going!
However I am STILL debating on if it is rot, or if he is just shredding his fins by cramming himself into tight spaces. I thought he was going to kill himself the other day squeezing into/under java moss. I was rushing to his aid but he freed himself before I got there. This involved wiggling himself as hard as possible against the gravel and damaging his fins. This isn't the first tight spot he's gotten himself into, I swear he does it just to scare me. He really seems to enjoy being squeezed in tight spaces at the bottom of the tank. I've never seen him use a plant to rest on, only under. The tighter the better *sigh* 

I also got some Amano shrimp who whipped my hair algae problem into shape in no time, woohoo.

Will update pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

What a handsome little boy he is! Mysti is over here swooning . His home is gorgeous too!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Another picture dump!
We have some new family members around here, more snails from Peachii! One large dark footed purple stripe, and two tiny light footed babies, one purple and one ivory. I also got a few small pink ramshorns, and some MTS. My shrimp experiment hasn't gone too well unfortunately. I'm really bummed because I want the shrimp! I'm wondering if I get a higher number of them, if they will seem less of easy prey? The Amano have done okay, 3 went in the tank, one disappeared after the first day and was never seen again, I think he just didn't acclimate well and was eaten over night by the fish/mystery snail, and the other two had been out and about for a week plus mostly hanging on one log and suddenly went into hiding. Maybe molting? I did find one shell, but I don't know if it was the Amano or if it belonged to a RCS who are being picked off and mostly hiding *sigh*. The little DT baby who started out very meek has certainly grown up and turned into a little killer :evil: He immediately went after the MTS when they went in, and I've seen him successfully take down a few, went after a baby ramshorn but wasn't successful and hopefully wont try again, thankfully doesn't bother the mystery snails (he'd be in BIG trouble, I love them). I saw him pick the eyes off of a RCS the other day... I'm not very happy with him. This AM I found him and the biggest mystery snail snacking on a dead RCS but don't know how it died. I'm really bummed because I wanted to keep shrimp in here. The Amano's seem to fair ok when they don't run and whap him with their antennae and such, he backs off, so maybe I'll only be able to keep them. Blah

The little killer still doesn't have a name either. I just can't find anything that sticks! I wonder if he's done with his color changing or if I have more to look forward to. Hope I do!

I also got more plants from Peachii, but I need to give it time to acclimate and not look so blah before I post it haha.

Snails of all sizes!









Snacking together



Piggy Back






Trying to steal the slain shrimp from Fauxlivia, the snail.



Always hunting for micro-noms on the driftwood





No more red on his body, but still hints of it in his fins, and now on his pecs too



Bubbles



"I don't trust you, Finger..."







Mmmm, all these tasty evil noms I've been slaying make me... *BUUUURP* full!



:shock:



"MONSTER!"



Pinkman hates the camera phone, so no pics of him. And I think thats more than enough pictures for DT's few fans haha.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I absolutely love the royal blue streaks in his tail


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet he likes all those plants.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. He definitely does like his little jungle! His favorite thing is hunting for little yummy critters all along the driftwood. I have a lot of little live organisms in there, I really didn't think I was/am over feeding, but meh whatever, as long as they do no harm they provide him with fun activity, so I don't mind!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I love the variety of snails you have in your tank. That's my goal for my 10gal


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Really beautiful tank and pictures!  I agree with PetMania, very nice snail collection!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks! I do love my snails! In the pics its all just Mystery, but I have MTS and Ramshorn too (and pond snail babies apparently that I've been squishing, don't want an overload of them) now. The one adult pink ram I got has already been laying a ton of eggs in the 6.6gal. I have at least one growing baby pink in the 10, and I think I saw another colored ram too.
The Mystery snails are by far my favorite (maybe even over the fish - shhhh!), they just crack me up with their movements and behaviors, and I think they are really cute, in that weird snaily way!

My shrimp are still in hiding. I've seen a cherry or two pop out for a minute, but not for long. I hope they are at least getting enough food and such. I'm really surprised that the Amano have taken to hiding though, they had been out and about and standing their ground, so (STILL UNNAMED) DT boy wasn't bothering them. Does anyone think that larger groups would make them more secure? I really want them, boohoo.

And my Java Ferns in the 6.6 have been sprouting new growth and one of them has produced a good chunk of baby ferns, and yesterday I noticed they were ready to fly the nest and I tossed them in the other tank, so hopefully they will thrive in my 10 gal, as I had no fern in there yet. They are so tiny and cute. (cute plants?)
I was still trying to wait for some plants to adapt to my tank before taking more pictures, but its changed around again since the last pictures. As things grow in I keep having the urge to move them around! I think my changes have been for the better so far though! Hah


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Not much new to report. My baby, who isn't really a baby anymore, hasn't undergone anymore color changes at this point. He did either tear or take a chunk out of his dorsal for some reason(I'm leaning toward the latter). He hasn't killed any of the shrimp lately, so that's a plus, but they still don't venture out much. I feel like an idiot because I unplugged his heater yesterday while trimming/replanting some things and forgot to plug it back in. It was so cold over night and today, when I finally realized that I hadn't plugged it in the temp had dropped to almost 70 from around 80. Really hope I don't see any ill effects from this  
I moved my Nerite over to the 6.6 gal, and put some shrimp in there. I wanted to see how Pinkman would treat them. Shrimp are in hiding over there too. These damn bullies! Pinkman is so funny to watch with the snails though, putting on such a show. He doesn't attack the bigger guys, though he has been ripping off all the egg sacs the Ramshorn leaves on the plants, and I think eats smaller ones. I had one or two clutches that hatched, but I haven't seen any of the babies, save for two that I saw a few days ago. They may just be well hidden, but I'm not too hopeful. Anyway, the show he puts on trying to scare off the big scary snails is too funny. He swims sideways, flared up, trying to get as close as possible to them when they are on leaves or on the wall. Circles around and around them and seems SO irate that they don't give him anything back. Too funny.
And so here is a photo dump. Some crappy quality pictures of Pinkman flaring, but to be fair he's impossible to get shots of, he flees as soon as I pull out my phone. So at least he was somewhat occupied by the snails and I got some rushed pics. And then my little snail and shrimp friends.

Pinkman


"I'll show you you eeeevvviiilll pink ramshorn!"







Not the best picture of it, but Pinkman made quite the stacked bubblenest



MTS, RCS, and Amano shrimp sharing a meal


Agent Dunham with her Cherry friends, one of whom is airing out her little eggies! It's bittersweet, I don't expect them to survive. Half considering making the 10 an all invert tank and having the boys share the 6!


Agent Dunham napped hanging like this for a few hours. I love this darn snail.


The whole Mystery Family-
Sleeping together


Dining together


Plus Ram


Then the Ram hitched a ride...


To the next meal!


I honestly think I like the Mystery snails best of all the aquatic beings. They are so comical and interesting! The shrimp are really funny to, when they aren't hiding and use the whole tank. Really makes me want to reconsider my set ups, but I dunno. I love the idea of having a little of everything in each tank. This seems to be the bane of owning Bettas...


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I love your dark foot guy  and I'm falling in love with my mysteries also lol they're just so funny.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks twolovers. She goes by a few names. She was supposed to be Fauxlivia (TV show - Fringe - reference) but she is also frequently dubbed "the Death Star" per my boyfriend. Agent Dunham, the large light foot gal, was my first, and I thought she had gotten so big but then I got the other 3 from peachii on here, she told me she was sending me an adult dark foot, but I was still shocked to see how big she was. Haha. And so much clunkier and monstrous. She's sort of like the well meaning giant who accidentally squishes everything around him... Hopefully the other 3 retain their grace as they age, because I'm already having a hard time keeping up with replanting everything she uproots when she rampages around the tank :roll: :lol:


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

LOL. I love how Pinkman flares at the little pink Ram. hehehe. I seriously still have snail envy over here, they're all so cute!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Get yourself some snailies! They rock! All of my snails came from peachii on here.

Pinkman now has it in for the Nerite even more then the Ram. I'm wondering if he's going to flare to much and injure himself somehow... But then again the stimulation is probably good, and he's more active when he has to keep his tank safe from the evil snails!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

You have very handsome bettas! I love your snail collection! I think that I would get some if I wasn't afraid of my grumpy betta killing them and my gluttonous betta doing the same >.<


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Quinn said:


> Thanks twolovers. She goes by a few names. She was supposed to be Fauxlivia (TV show - Fringe - reference) but she is also frequently dubbed "the Death Star" per my boyfriend. Agent Dunham, the large light foot gal, was my first, and I thought she had gotten so big but then I got the other 3 from peachii on here, she told me she was sending me an adult dark foot, but I was still shocked to see how big she was. Haha. And so much clunkier and monstrous. She's sort of like the well meaning giant who accidentally squishes everything around him... Hopefully the other 3 retain their grace as they age, because I'm already having a hard time keeping up with replanting everything she uproots when she rampages around the tank :roll: :lol:


Haha, my larger snail (can't tell gender lol) uproots things too, it gets a bit frustrating. He/she is definitely NOT graceful. The smaller one I have actually fell while trying to stretch to another plant that was just out of reach. :lol: It was super funny to watch though ^^

PS mine are from Peachii too  They're siblings! xD Maybe clunky-ness is genetic? LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice shots of your fish and snails.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

So all 4 of my mystery snails are really not feeling well or happy. I wish I could just ask them what the heck is wrong. I really REALLY like my snailies. I honestly think more than the fish (shhhh!) and I'm super bummed out right now. I'm assuming it is either poisoning from the fenbenzadole I used to rid my tank from Hydra (thread in planted section) or the additions of Flourish and Excel into the tank. They seemed fine all through treatment, so I'm almost leaning towards the ferts, except I've been under dosing those! All other types of snails, RCS, Amanos, and Bettas in the same tank and my other tank are doing super well, no deaths noticed, plenty of berried shrimp and i saw at least one shrimplet since treatment and adding ferts. Except the Nerite who is dying from the fenbenzadole. My water prams are fine, though my pH is 7 (or 6.8) so I want to add crushed coral to bump it up a bit in that tank (which soon will be invert only). I can't believe something could be SO sinister to the Mystery crew and not have any ill effects on the other critters. Especially the shrimp!
I removed them to a KK with clean water and have seen no improvement. They aren't eating. They barely move. Some of the symptoms seem like what I read ammonia/nitrite poisoning looks like, but it def isn't that. I tried an air treatment. Will try again...
Anyone have ideas? What can I do? I love my snail crew, I really want to save them. I feel so helpless. It was all supposed to be safe enough for them, others have used it all with nonissue. Why my snails :'(


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I'm 99% certain my first and favorite snail has died. I was more attached then I could have expected, and it really has me quite down. I want to get more, because I really really enjoy them and I have a sinking feeling none will pull through, but I'm now worried that my tank will be toxic to snailies. Agh, animals are such heartbreak. If only I didn't love them so!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your snail.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks DQ.
Hmmm, my plant order was supposed to arrive yesterday and tracking info hasn't been updated in 2 days now. Really hoping mail isn't messing up and I'm going to get a bunch of dead plants now too. Waiting on them to set up my new 6.6 gal that I'm trying NPT.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

So after my plants getting lost in the mail and delayed (thankfully most arrived alive anyway) I was finally able to set up my new 6.6. I'll try to get pictures up today. Wont look so great because the plants need to grow in, but I think I like it so far. I forgot to get a thermometer though! Ugh. So I'll have to see if any near by petstores have any when I have time. And then I'll be able to take Bauer out of the 10 gallon, and that will be all for my shrimpies (even though he doesn't pester them much anymore) and hopefully despite the fenbenzadole fiasco I can have Mystery Snails again... I lost all 4 of my Mystery and my Nerite


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost all your snails  I'd be pretty depressed if I lost any of mine... I really hope you can have them again!!

I'm excited to see your 6.6! I think I bought the same tank... >.> ... and I'm going to try a NPT too!!  Hopefully I can get mine set up tomorrow.


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

Derpy forum tricked me into posting twice... -.-


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Whew, so I know I don't have much of a fan base reading this, but sorry for the departure anyway! Life has just been busy busy. But I'm back, and with more poor quality pictures! Huzzah!

So first up, some crappy pics of the new 6.6 I got. Naturally I realized that I forgot to get a thermometer, so I haven't moved Bauer in yet... But I guess that's ok, give some time for the soil to settle and not leech as much ammonia. Considering taking one from another tank, since the temps have been stable for a while, but there's always a risk of heater failure, sooo I dunno. There are some MTS and Rams (mostly or only pink) and I did see a pond snail or two who must have come in on the new plants. The moss is having a bit of trouble adjusting, so a lot of my moss trees have gone brown  Some of the plants have had a good amount of growth already, the cabomba especially. I SWEAR it looks nicer in person! Much more depth, and not just like crap thrown all together. Oh well. Need a better camera! Maybe with xmas money...


The floaters I may remove once the tank is stable. There is anachris, purple cabomba, limnophilia sessiflora, naesea sp red, alt. reineckii, red crypt wendtii, rotala, ludwigia repens, micro sword, dwarf baby tears, and the moss trees, I think that's everything....


Here is Pinkman's 6.6 long. I redid all of the tanks when setting up the new one, and he seems to LOVE the big new driftwood. He's always sleeping or hiding behind it, and around the sponge filter, and comes running out as soon as he notices someone approaching. It's pretty cute. 








And lastly the 10 gal, which Bauer will get moved out of soon and it will be an invert only tank. He now however does live pretty peaceably with the shrimp, and I had seen A LOT of berried ladies, so hopefully the babies are surviving and hiding in the cholla, as I haven't seen many brand new babies, but I think I have noticed a lot more youngsters than I remember.
View from living room - 
View from Kitchen - 
Bauer, always looking for organisms to nom on the plants/wood





It seems so lonely without my Mystery bunch around  Want to get replacements soon, but worry about shipping in the cold season.


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm very sorry to read about your snails  Your photos were a big inspiration to me getting my own little snail army over here. So, just know that although yours have passed on, their presence led to other snails finding a caring forever home here. 

The first tank looks like a magical little forest, I love it! Bauer is lucky he gets to move in there! Both your boys are looking very handsome


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about the snails; your tanks are looking awesome!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Bettalover! These pics were right after planting a good week or two ago, so they have all both grown and had losses with melting and such. I sort of want to ramp up my lighting, I feel like my colored plants aren't colored enough!
And Huff that's really sweet! I'm glad that my minions inspired you. Your snails look great too!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

So I SHOULD be stopping by the petstore today to nab a thermometer (took me long enough! I keep forgetting). And, provided the water in there tests okay today I'll move Bauer in. Which I'm hoping it should, its been running for like 20 days now, and the snails in there haven't complained at all, though I was very bad and haven't actually tested it since setting it up... It's just been so busy with the holidays and all that water changes were hard enough as is! I also haven't tested my other tanks this month, VERY BAD! Actually I think I did use the last of the crappo test strips I bought, but they don't read ammonia. Regardless since setting up my planted tanks I've only gotten one light ammonia reading on the 10, and a few on the 6.6 long. None of the creatures seem distressed or unhealthy. I'm not worried. I think I've planted heavily enough to have a "silent cycle".

And I definitely have to do some trimming, especially in the new 6.6 NPT, the cabomba is really growing fast, with my limno not far behind. The rotala has a good deal of new (very green - uhoh) growth as well. Suddenly my crypts are looking very snail bitten, in all of my tanks, so I'm not liking that. The ludwigia also seems to have been having a bit of a time adjusting, lost a lot of leaves, but there is new growth, so hopefully I'll just cut off the leggy bottom stems and hope they do well. The dwarf baby tears and micro sword KEEP GETTING UPROOTED, and its driving me insane! I really wanted them to do well, damn snails must be doing it. The baby tears are so hard to plant, I should have just gotten it matted! Maybe I'll have to do another order.

I recently made a crazy tinfoil hood for the 6.6long in the hopes it will reflect the light better (and also not be as blinding when i stare at the tank - its got 2 lamps over it), as well as put tinfoil on the backing. I lined the inside of the 10 gallon hood with foil too. So hopefully this will help bring out the colors more in my plants. I SHOULD have enough lighting, I've heard of many successes with the light that I have and plants I have, I just feel like I'm not getting the colors unless its at the top of the water line. Maybe I need to dose iron?

And for the creatures: The shrimpies are all doing well, and I see juvies frequently, so I know they have been breeding! That makes me happy. I found one lone RCS who I had assumed dead in Pinkman's tank, I wasn't able to catch him when moving the others out, and then I figured I accidentally buried him when redoing the tank. I only found him because I spotted a molt and set out a search. He's made home in a tiny space under the driftwood. Pinkman was a bit too bullish, so I'm not sure if I want to add more shrimp back, or somehow manage to catch this little bugger and put him in the 10... I'd still like to see more, the 10 gallon looks so empty! Still want my Mysterys back, so I want warmer weather! I've been considering adding another fish species into the 10 when I move Bauer, something that will be of minimal risk to my shrimp. I have been thinking about some corydoras, probably pygmy as I think they are SO CUTE, but not sure they can deal with floramax? I posted this and a few other questions in the other fish section, would really appreciate some help!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

So I moved Mr. Bauer into the NPT today. It's been set up for 3 weeks running with just the snailies. It tested well, will see if Bauer's addition starts a spike or if it was just planted heavily enough from the get go(or the gravel from the other tank seeded the cycle). 
But then I thought I saw (what I am guessing is) a LEECH! EWWWW. FREAKING OUT. I went to try to get my turkey baster to try to suck him out, but he must have went under the gravel. Now I'm panicking and researching leeches. It's always something. I give up


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Not much to report. Will be getting some pygmy cories and mystery snails when its not SO FRIGGIN COLD!!! Just gonna throw up a bunch of pathetic phone pics of the inhabitants and such.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh, right. And inspired by Huffle Puffles I said I would post some pics of one of my puppers playing in the snow we got the other week.











Yeah that boy right there is what it is all about folks! Love that beast!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Just wanted to say I love your tank!! Your plants look great and I really like the look of your substrate. Your Betta boy is a handsome guy to.:-D


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

YAY! I LOVE the pics!! He's a handsome boy for sure. The photo where he looks like he's about to pounce the ball is adorable.  Oh yea and the collar/skull tag is awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Your tank looks great very nice plants too. I love your dog what a beautiful big boy!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Great Dane?! Oh my gosh is he adorable playing in the snow!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks all!

Yes Betta Lover, he is a Dane! He's 4.5 yrs, about 35in at the shoulder, 140ish lbs. Love him to pieces! I adopted him at 17 weeks, he hadn't been well cared for and was TERRIFIED of everything. Here he is the first night I had him


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Quinn said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Yes Betta Lover, he is a Dane! He's 4.5 yrs, about 35in at the shoulder, 140ish lbs. Love him to pieces! I adopted him at 17 weeks, he hadn't been well cared for and was TERRIFIED of everything. Here he is the first night I had him


He's so cute! I'm glad you gave him a loving home!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Been seeing quite a few liiiiittle baby shrimpies braving out of hiding around the tank. So cute! 
Really hoping this week will be warm enough to ship pygmy cories and mystery snails. They aren't coming too far at least, but I'm almost to scared to do it, it always makes me nervous that I'll open up a big box of death! I've gotten 3 different shipments of Amano and Cherry shrimp and only ever had 1 amano in a batch dead, so I'm not even really justified in my fear, my experiences have all been good ones!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

So I should be getting my c. pygmaeus and mystery snails tomorrow. Yay! I added black sand over m existing substrate for the pygmies, with everything still in the tank. Also moved some plants around. Now my water is cloudy and I'm so praying I didn't bury anyone alive! 
Will try to post pics when the newbies are settled!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

My newbies arrived all safe and sound. Yay! 
I'm in love with my little pygmies! They are SO CUTE! 
And hopefully the new snailies become more active once they are settled in. My last batch was so active and funny. I miss seeing them parasnailing all over! These guys have done a little exploring so far, and feasted a bit as well. I'm happy to have their cute snail faces pressed against the glass again.
Not much new to report on the betta front. 
Pinkman did not get any new tank mates, the poor little pink Ramshorns set him off enough as it is. I haven't noticed him doing damage to his fins or anything, and I'm hoping its just some decent interaction and excitement, but he does do a lot of flaring at them. Mostly to the one large one, he gets in quite a huff about it. Doesn't attack them though. But I have a feeling Mystery tentacles would be bitten in a second. 
Bauer got a tiny gold mystery and a smallish magenta (or purple? I feel like everyone calls the colors differently) as new buddies. He isn't super baby tiny, but I am thinking he is slightly stunted. Unless he's just a SUPER slow grower. I have had him for 5 months now, so he's prob around 6-7 months now. He hasn't gone through anymore color morphs sadly, I was hoping for some. Not that I don't think he's a cute boy of course! 
Anyway here are some more (poor quality, phone :-( ) pics of the tanks and everyone!

First up is Mr. Pinkman and his domain (6.6 bookshelf aquarium)


with the high class tinfoil reflector hood I made




And we've got Bauer and his new snail friends (6.6 truaqua tank)




"Ummm hey. Hey, you. What you doin in my hornwort?"


And then the wee lil thing took a tumble into the midst of the crypt and Bauer rushed to investigate further




And taking a stroll with a new friend

And the 10 gallon, now home to the ADORABLE pygmy crew, amanos, cherries-seeing a number of tiiiny babies lately!-, and the Rams and Mystery snails, and I saw a pond snail or two.

View from kitchen


From living room



Amano!


Snails!


Plants!


Some not totally blurry close ups of a cherry



And AHH OMG ADOARABLE PYGMIES! They are just SO TINY. Some of my cherries are larger than them. They are like half the size of my amanos. I lubs dem



Crappy pic, but it shows size. About as big as my young cherry sitting there.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Your tanks look great! So do your plants and fish and shrimps. I'm using tin foil under my canopy as the reflector to, hey it works.
In your second and third pics what is the shorter plants up close to the glass called?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Annyann! Those plants are Crypt wendtii 'red'. And these ones all came from Petsmart. I've got some in all 3 tanks, I had very poor judgement at first with how much of what to buy, good thing one tank quickly turned into 3 hahaha.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh cool thanks, the plant in the third pic looks so nice and full. It makes me want to pick up some for my tanks. I need to read back in your journal, but is it easy to grow or do you fertilize? I have medium light on my tank with no ferts, do you think it would do good with that?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

It is an easy plant, but I believe it is a heavy root feeder, so depending on your substrate you may at least need root tabs. 
I used floramax substrate, which is supposed to be designed to help plants. I also used root tabs for the crypts and swords. My plants grew well for a while, and then started looking chewed up (not just the crypts, a number of plants), which I wasn't sure if it was melting and my snails eating them, or purely nutritional deficiencies. I am now dosing Flourish and Excel (not super consistently, whoops). The ones in the long tank look less full because I pulled apart a few of the crypts I bought to spread it a little. The full looking one I probably didn't take any from. Of course it has grown some over the past few months too. That one is also in a NPT.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome tanks! I love Bauer and his snail friend!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Quinn said:


> It is an easy plant, but I believe it is a heavy root feeder, so depending on your substrate you may at least need root tabs.
> I used floramax substrate, which is supposed to be designed to help plants. I also used root tabs for the crypts and swords. My plants grew well for a while, and then started looking chewed up (not just the crypts, a number of plants), which I wasn't sure if it was melting and my snails eating them, or purely nutritional deficiencies. I am now dosing Flourish and Excel (not super consistently, whoops). The ones in the long tank look less full because I pulled apart a few of the crypts I bought to spread it a little. The full looking one I probably didn't take any from. Of course it has grown some over the past few months too. That one is also in a NPT.


I have black sand in my tank with just a tad bit of eco complete, not enough to consider it substrate. I'm might give the crypt a try. The plants I do have are doing good so maybe the crypt will to.:-D


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Just get some root tabs, I think it should be fine. It may be more or less green depending on your lighting obviously. I just peeked in your journal, tank looks great! Really grew in.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Quinn said:


> Just get some root tabs, I think it should be fine. It may be more or less green depending on your lighting obviously. I just peeked in your journal, tank looks great! Really grew in.


Thanks Quinn! How tall is the Crypt suppose to get? If it stays around the size it is in your tank, it would be perfect for filling in some of the bare spots in the front of my tank.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

I think they can get tall, but I've not seen it. They grow bushier in higher lights and taller in lower light I believe?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

The sunlight was hitting Pinkman's tank very nicely the other day, and really bringing out his colors, so I snapped some pics! Also got a few not as great pics of the rest of the crew. 
My pygmy cories seem to have trouble staying in a group. I always feel bad when I see one or two off on their own looking a little lost. And then I laugh when a cherry shrimp swims by and they try to follow as if they are schooling with their buddies! Hah.
Everyone seems welll otherwise, minus one Mystery who didn't do well with shipping and never recovered. I found it had passed this AM. I was leaving it be and hoping maybe she could come back from it. The other 5 all seem well though, and are becoming more active and adorable everyday. It's so nice to see their silly little faces slurping along the glass!

Pinkman





Ah! Paparazzi!


No more! No more camer-ahs!



Bauer



The 10 gallon inhabitants
Bright cherry with a belly full of babies


This particular snaily makes a great couch!



Amano and baby Gold MS


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

I love Bauer's face he's so cute! Your cherry shrimp are so red, I wish I could find some around here. I'm going to be setting up a five gallon for shrimp and snails soon. Does MS stand for Mystery snail? My LFS has some black and yellow Mystery snails for about $1.50, but I been afraid to buy any cause I wasnt sure if they would eat my plants..


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Different snails can be sold under the category "Mystery Snail" by different sellers. Some varieties of apple snail do indeed eat healthy plants. They will all snack on unhealthy or dead leaves though. If you can get the scientific name of the ones the store sells you'd be in better luck. I've gotten my snails from a fish seller online and a forum member here. I wouldn't trust many of the stores near me to know what they were doing or have healthy stock.

I got my shrimp online as well. There are varying degrees of redness, it isn't consistent. The biggest, reddest ones are almost all female. The males are smaller and MUCH paler, some almost colorless. The juvies mostly seem paler too, so hopefully they color up as they grow. I'd love to be able to sell some (as they are breeding like mad, constantly seeing tons of berried ladies) and be giving nicely colored shrimpies.


----------



## Sunshine42 (Jan 20, 2014)

Your tanks are simply amazing, Quinn! I love reading this journal, btw, its a lot of fun  As much as I love this forum, sometimes things can get a little too technical or 'rant-y', but this just brings back all the fun of fish keeping  I love your snails, btw. I have my Little Man, Sunny, alone in a five gallon right now, and I was wondering if you think there would be enough room for a MS too?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Aww thanks Sunshine! They really bring me so much relaxation. I'm trapped in a TINY apartment in the city, and I so want space and land. Having these planted tanks has really helped me feel more peaceful here. I can sit and watch them for so long.
And I hear ya - I have been on a number of forums over the years, different dog forums, rat forums, and now the fish! I always find I burn out really quickly in terms of posting because I get tired of the same BS. I actually find this to be the least dramatic forum I've been on! But I like having the journal to post in, where its a light and easy place, and separate from possible issues that could arise. 
A 5 gallon would be fine for adding a Mystery Snail. Generally they say about 2.5 gallons per snail, because they have a sizeable bioload and are messy lil buggers. But I LOVE them, I think they are so funny and entertaining, and they have strangely adorable little faces, when you can see them nom nom nom-ing along the glass


----------



## Sunshine42 (Jan 20, 2014)

I know what you mean about tiny apartments! I'm living in a dorm in a city right now, and its a huge difference from my family farm!! Sometimes its nice to just zone out and pretend I can't hear all the traffic. 
I've been a fish owner for five years now, on top of having worked in a pet store for two years (I mostly dallied in the cat/dog section, though, which explains my many fish questions!), and I'm just starting to get my feet wet with live plants and invertebrates. I'm pretty excited! Thanks for clearing that up for me, I will have to post pictures when I bring him home! 
Oh- and say hi to Pinkman and Bauer for me =)


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Mysti says Bauer is looking quite dapper . And I love the pic of the "snail couch" XD!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

So over night Bauer either tore or bit up his fins, or he has rot, but he's done quiet a number on them  they don't look good. Hopefully we can get a handle on it. Did a big water change today incase something was no good in there. Boooo


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh no  I hope he heals up quickly!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Bauer's fins aren't any worse but I'm not sure they are any better either. I was just doing a water change on his tank and I accidentally stirred up a bunch of dirt. D'OH! So then I had to drain and fill and drain and fill. And there's still mess on the cap, and the water isn't totally clear. But I can't keep working! I changed the scape a bit as well. Will get pics when it settles some. Also did WC on Pinkman's tank. Will do the 10 gallon over the weekend.
Not much to report on them otherwise. They seem healthy (besides B's fins). One of the Mystery Snails didn't acclimate and passed. All the rest are healthy and growing, and I've seen some (sort of violent!) mating as well. Not that I'm trying for clutches. Don't really have the space.
One of my Pygmy Cories also seemed ill, I took some video but was having trouble uploading it from my phone. Now I can't find said cory, and I can't be sure he didn't die and was eaten by the snails/shrimp. So if I see him still seeming sick, or if I find any others acting off I'll def be looking for help diagnosing!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I'm not sure but I suddenly seem to be down to 5 Cories  Maybe there are a few just hiding well and coming out at different times, but since yesterday I noticed I haven't been able to spot more than 5 who all look healthy... So maybe there is an illness going around. Crap. 
I also found a molted RCS, with a huge batch of eggs still in it! And I could see the littles eyes and all. Damn! So I've got them in the net near the outflow of the sponge filter for movement and oxygen, but I'm sure the shrimp or snails or fish will get to them anyway 
But the betta boys seem healthy and sassy as normal! 
I have some pics to post, but can't until I can hijack my bf's computer for a bit.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Stumbled across your thread XD Time to do some readin! I didn't realize you were so close to me 

Have you been to monster aquarium in Flushing yet?

I think I can shed some light one your snail/shrimp problem: Brooklyn (NYV as a whole actually) have very soft water. This means that the inverts don't get enough calcium >.< Shrimps will have trouble moulting and snails will end up with eroded shells etc. You can remedy this by bringing the GH up with products like Seachem Equilibrium.

I have trouble keeping pond snails and ramshorn snails alive >.<


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Actually my shrimp have never had issue molting before, they do
It quite frequently in fact, never any issue or death. Also have been a number of successful hatches. The shrimp population is pretty booming, so it's not such a loss if I can't hatch this batch, but it was a big one, and they all had eyes, so they felt "real" to me. Silly, I know, but eh, hanging a net wasn't too much effort. I don't expect it to work though. Why would they molt and leave the eggs though? Just because they are too glued on to remove, and they happened to need a molt while carrying so they cut their losses, or is it more likely unhappiness about the conditions/hardness? I don't have a test for my hardness, just the API kit, but I take your word for it, I had a feeling we had soft water. I threw in cuttle bone for the snails, the rams sometimes have some shell issues, but not all of them and I don't have many deaths, but my Mysteries before (who I still mourn, these new guys aren't quite as funny) and my current ones all had perfect new growth. Though I do feel like lately I have been seeing less shrimp eggs, like my females used to carry giant belly fills but now many only have a few, so maybe I do need to look into it. 
And yeah, I came by your job to pick up some mosses one day, I live in Brooklyn near Prospect Park!
I haven't been to Monster Aquarium, do I need to check it out? I haven't really been to any of the aquarium shops actually. Maybe you should take me on a tour! Haha. Though I don't need to be sucked into aquatics more. Our studio is so stuffed as it is, 2 humans, cat, 2 tiny dogs, dog the size of a human, 10 gallon, and 2 6.6 gallons! Hehe


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

What a weather tease we had this weekend, it was so nice! And now here comes the "polar vortex" crap again, with dropping temps and more snow they say. I'm so so SO not thrilled! I'm miserable with my job now, even though I should love it, with the weather (I'm outside all the time), and on top of it the weather has also been bothering my knees, so its extra miserable. BAH! Pleeease spring, come soon, and stay long!

So the following is another big picture dump, still just poor quality phone pics. Maybe some day I wont be so darn financially pitted and can get a new camera or computer! 

Yesterday morning I woke up to my first Mystery Snail clutch, from my blue and ivory guys in the 10gal. I most likely will just be removing it, as I don't have adequate space for the babies, but I feel bad :roll:


And here is the RCS molt with the eggs left in it that I posted about last. I ended up just ditching my saving efforts. Sorry little eyed eggies...


Obligatory feast pictures



Pink Ram



Snail-scalator


Pygmy cuteness






The whole 10 gal



Pinkman's tank, the cabomba isn't growing well for some reason, so I'll need to be adding more to the back corner behind the lily or moving some stuff around. We'll see. All the tanks do look nicer in person though. My pictures always look too flat and dull.



Redid Bauer's tank a bit. Moved the manzanita into one "tree" bunch, moved the crypts a little, spread the micro sword out a bit more and replanted what had floated up. I have some things planted in the back corner that hasn't grown, which is why it looks bare, might add something over there...






And piggie Mystery stole all the algae wafer and ate it upside down.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Your tanks are beautiful. I love the little shrimp!


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

I always enjoy your pic spams, they make me want to be a snail and live in one of your lovely aqua forests!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Quinn said:


> Actually my shrimp have never had issue molting before, they do
> It quite frequently in fact, never any issue or death. Also have been a number of successful hatches. The shrimp population is pretty booming, so it's not such a loss if I can't hatch this batch, but it was a big one, and they all had eyes, so they felt "real" to me. Silly, I know, but eh, hanging a net wasn't too much effort. I don't expect it to work though. Why would they molt and leave the eggs though? Just because they are too glued on to remove, and they happened to need a molt while carrying so they cut their losses, or is it more likely unhappiness about the conditions/hardness? I don't have a test for my hardness, just the API kit, but I take your word for it, I had a feeling we had soft water. I threw in cuttle bone for the snails, the rams sometimes have some shell issues, but not all of them and I don't have many deaths, but my Mysteries before (who I still mourn, these new guys aren't quite as funny) and my current ones all had perfect new growth. Though I do feel like lately I have been seeing less shrimp eggs, like my females used to carry giant belly fills but now many only have a few, so maybe I do need to look into it.
> And yeah, I came by your job to pick up some mosses one day, I live in Brooklyn near Prospect Park!
> I haven't been to Monster Aquarium, do I need to check it out? I haven't really been to any of the aquarium shops actually. Maybe you should take me on a tour! Haha. Though I don't need to be sucked into aquatics more. Our studio is so stuffed as it is, 2 humans, cat, 2 tiny dogs, dog the size of a human, 10 gallon, and 2 6.6 gallons! Hehe



oooh so THAT was you? I felt bad I couldn't come out to see you XD I was doing something for work and had tonnes of makeup on... costume too. hahaha it was too embarrasing. 

I've never had problems with neos either XD but apparently out water's a little too soft. Brooklyn even more so 

You should definitely visit some of these NYC fish stores. I do recommend monster aquarium in flushing, and pacific on Delancy street in little Italy. The other ones are kind of... meh.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

DaytonBetta said:


> Your tanks are beautiful. I love the little shrimp!


Thanks! The shrimp are surprisingly cute aren't they. It's funny because I'm not really into creepy crawly bugs and such, and my bf has said something along the lines of "if those shrimp weren't in a tank and just walking around the apartment you'd probably freak out." In fact if I was swimming somewhere are something that looked like a shrimp or bug clutched onto my swimsuit (has happened) I would FREAK! But I think its more the unknown that bothers me, or when i know something is dangerous, because, well, potential danger! :lol:



Huffle Puffles said:


> I always enjoy your pic spams, they make me want to be a snail and live in one of your lovely aqua forests!


That's probably the nicest (strangest) compliment I've gotten in a while, HAHA! I always love yours as well of course. I need to get a quality camera to get some nice shots though, yours are always much nicer!



ao said:


> oooh so THAT was you? I felt bad I couldn't come out to see you XD I was doing something for work and had tonnes of makeup on... costume too. hahaha it was too embarrasing.


Yep that was me! And HAH, sounds like an interesting job!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm baaaaaaccckkk! For the probably...no one who remembers me. 
I had a really, really, really, crappy year and my fish life was put on the back burner. The worst was my not old Great Dane, who was the love of my life, my everything, was suddenly diagnosed with bone cancer and we had to say goodbye soon after. That pretty much wrecked me. Then right after I dealt with a break up/move out, more animal losses, and a bunch of financial crap. That left my poor fish getting very neglected. But thankfully for cycled and planted tanks, despite my no water changes and poor care, my fish pulled through fine! And now that I'm wiping off my pants and trying to normalize my life again I am back in it with my tanks!

Looking back I see that I've had Pinkman and Bauer both over a year now! Bauer must be around 16 months, and Pinkman... who knows, maybe almost 2yrs? And I've heard that Petco baby bettas usually have very shortened life spans, so the fact I've kept Bauer alive for over 14 months already makes me feel pretty good! And he seems in good health, still same activity level, so I hope he still has many, many more days ahead! Pinkman is also as feisty and food crazed as ever, so I think he may also be hanging around too 

Unfortunately for some unknown reason I did very quickly lose almost all of my huge red cherry shrimp population during my period of neglect, though the parameters were fine and nothing was new added or taken away. The 4 pygmy corydoras and the amano shrimps were all fine. My booming population (easily over 60) suddenly dropped down to like 4. So I plan to buy more now that I'm back on it, as 4 is just silly, and I don't even think any are female. I also want to get more corys, as I originally intended on more but a few of them didn't acclimate well to my tank, and I would like to add something(s?) else to the 10 gallon with the shrimp and corys, but not sure what. I was thinking about dario dario, CPDs, something else I suddenly can't think of now... but not decided. I'm not worried about filtration as its planted and cycled, so as long as territory wise they are okay I'd like to fill it as much as I can comfortably... Oh god, I actually just had the thought _I wish I could turn my entire kitchen island counter top into a tank! Oh what if I go and put a 40B up there..._ And sucked back in immediately! Hah!

I'll get pics of the boys up soon too.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Welcome back! :3 We never had the pleasure of meeting before, but hello now!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

Ditto what Schmoo said! lol I love Pinkman, he kinda looks like the adult version of my baby betta Flash (pic below). Plus, I looooove the names you give your fish... I mean Fringe? Breaking Bad? 24? Sweet! Now you'll just need to reserve the name Grimes or Dixon after TWD! lol


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi guys :wave: 
Thanks for the name compliments AA. And Flash is very cute, I'll keep watch on how he turns out!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Throwing up a bunch of pictures of my tanks/inhabitants. The ten gal went through a redo and I accidentally threw out some of my plants :frustrated: soooo I'm waiting for that to grow in a bit more and look a little better.


























The picture didn't come out how I hoped, but that was the most perfectly formed molt I've seen, no idea how little shrimpie even got out with it so intact!


Bauer (my petco baby)



OHAI SELF!












Pinkman, who wasn't feeling very photogenic


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

So nice to see Bauer again! ! ...and Pinkman...and your snails....and your tanks that I will still be forever jealous of. ^_^


----------

